# Should I go to university counseling even if I just have few issues?



## SomeGuy92 (Jan 14, 2010)

Should I go to the university's counseling? I am not doing horribly and I am quite happy generally. However, I have had trouble socially at uni in that I don't interact with people despite making many acquaintances, I go to lunch late when there's no one there and sometimes skip it cause there are too many people. I also don't participate in class discussions, which are part of the grade, or ask questions when I need to.

Is that something I can work on myself or should I visit the counselor? Wouldn't going be a bit too much?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I figure if something's bothering you and you've got a service sitting there, you might as well use it. Maybe they can give you talking practice at the very least. (I say, while still trying to convince myself to go back to the counseling service at my uni )


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm.. In every aspect I feel the same except the lunch part. I have lunch at my apartment . I've been thinking about counseling, but feel like I'm too busy to actually go through with it. Maybe you should give it a try? Really have nothing to lose. I think I will once I don't feel overwhelmed with my workload.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i dont think it would be too much. the counselors are trained specifically to deal with issues of university students. if you can find a counselor you feel comfortable with and trust, you may find it to be really helpful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SomeGuy92 said:


> Should I go to the university's counseling? I am not doing horribly and I am quite happy generally. However, I have had trouble socially at uni in that I don't interact with people despite making many acquaintances, I go to lunch late when there's no one there and sometimes skip it cause there are too many people. I also don't participate in class discussions, which are part of the grade, or ask questions when I need to.
> 
> Is that something I can work on myself or should I visit the counselor? Wouldn't going be a bit too much?


Both - if you have questions, ask the counselor. I do both - I use skills I learned from Attacking Anxiety and Depression - I also have a mentor, a counselor, and a psychiatrist. Soon, I would like to add people in my church, if I can get over the SA enough! :lol


----------



## SomeGuy92 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I've made an appointment(for tomorrow); a little nervous.

What is university counseling like exactly?


----------

